# New Wave Tech Death



## will_shred (Oct 2, 2018)

Tech death and Black metal are most of the metal I listen to these days. The Black Metal Thread has brought many awesome artists to my attention. Who am I missing in Tech death? I just discovered these guys, they're pretty awesome.



And Archspire 



inb4 Obscura, Beyond Creation, Rivers of Nihil ,and Fleshgod Apocalypse.


----------



## KailM (Oct 2, 2018)

The problem I have with most "tech" death is that it's a lot more _tech_ than it is _death_.

I mean, the instrumentation is impressive, for sure -- but it's not usually gnarly enough for me to consider it death metal. True tech death, IMO, is old Decapitated (Winds of Creation and Nihility), Cryptopsy, etc. Anything with a djent tone is automatically disqualified for me.  YMMV, of course.


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 2, 2018)

(warning: may remain guitar tones related to the d-word )


----------



## musicaldeath (Oct 3, 2018)

Does Fallujah count? They are death metal that is highly technical but still sounds like music (IMO).


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 3, 2018)

Not a new band, but the newest Augury album is amazing.


A couple years old, but Deeds of Flesh...


And if you want something a bit more "out there," Artificial Brain is amazing.


----------



## vilk (Oct 3, 2018)

Nile doesn't count right?

Here's the tricky one: Is Ulcerate tech death? I mean, it's technical as fuck, and also it's extreme as fuck. But musically it has little in common with Obituary.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 3, 2018)

I'd call Ulcerate and other bands in that style tech death. To me once you get past regular old death metal the "death" portion just means its gonna be extreme, not necessarily anything like "real" death metal.


----------



## BusinessMan (Oct 3, 2018)

Cognizance is pretty sweet


----------



## chopeth (Oct 4, 2018)

Virvum


----------



## DLG (Oct 4, 2018)

KailM said:


> The problem I have with most "tech" death is that it's a lot more _tech_ than it is _death_.
> 
> I mean, the instrumentation is impressive, for sure -- but it's not usually gnarly enough for me to consider it death metal. True tech death, IMO, is old Decapitated (Winds of Creation and Nihility), Cryptopsy, etc. Anything with a djent tone is automatically disqualified for me.  YMMV, of course.



There's definitely a middle ground that exists. WoC and early Cryptopsy are a bit frentic, but I don't think they were trying to be technical. 

there were bands during the early 2000s that weren't oldschool or dj0nty.

Outside of the early pioneering stuff (Cynic, Atheist, Pestilence, etc) I'd say that the late 1990s-early 2000s was the golden era. 

Martyr, Theory in Practice, Spawn of Possession, Pavor, Demilich, etc etc.


----------



## Annonnymous (Oct 4, 2018)

There's hardly any tech-death band that impresses me after I started listening to Necrophagist. People claim there are a lot of bands that has surpassed them, and in terms of technical ability - they probably did. But in terms of music - no one has ever come close. That's my opinion of course. But that's why I'm sceptical about that so-called new wave of tech death. 
I'll follow the thread though, I may find something interesting. Thanks for that!


----------



## Necros (Oct 4, 2018)

Annonnymous said:


> There's hardly any tech-death band that impresses me after I started listening to Necrophagist. People claim there are a lot of bands that has surpassed them, and in terms of technical ability - they probably did. But in terms of music - no one has ever come close. That's my opinion of course. But that's why I'm sceptical about that so-called new wave of tech death.
> I'll follow the thread though, I may find something interesting. Thanks for that!



This, so much. I wouldnt even say bands surpassed them on technical ability as their stuff is as hard to play as anything. But yeah, phagist is the ideal blending of alien/otherworldly songwriting and sheer technicality. Theyre like Mehsuggah, others can only imitate but never replicate.


----------



## Annonnymous (Oct 4, 2018)

Necros said:


> This, so much. I wouldnt even say bands surpassed them on technical ability as their stuff is as hard to play as anything. But yeah, phagist is the ideal blending of alien/otherworldly songwriting and sheer technicality. Theyre like Mehsuggah, others can only imitate but never replicate.


Exactly. Necrophagist HAPPEN to be technical, it's not their number one priority. Their compositions require it, but it's the composition that is the focus. Other bands just try to outplay themselves. That's how I feel it.


----------



## Dyingsea (Oct 4, 2018)

I find tech death to be such a parody of itself with every band its ridiculous. Once you've heard one you've heard them all. There's a few however that stand out to me with a unique sound, Soreption, Irreversible Mechanism, and Inferi. Those are about the only three I can truly listen to without feeling like I've heard it before.


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 4, 2018)

Dyingsea said:


> I find tech death to be such a parody of itself with every band its ridiculous. Once you've heard one you've heard them all. There's a few however that stand out to me with a unique sound, Soreption, Irreversible Mechanism, and Inferi. Those are about the only three I can truly listen to without feeling like I've heard it before.



Irreversible Mechanism went full Fallujah in their latest album, they sound very similar now.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 4, 2018)

The Last of Lucy's last record is awesome. Inanimate Existence makes some solid tech death.


----------



## SlamLiguez (Oct 4, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> The Last of Lucy's last record is awesome. Inanimate Existence makes some solid tech death.


At least they used to lmao


----------



## MFB (Oct 4, 2018)

After having seen Archspire recently, it certainly feels technical for the sake of technical. More like what I'd practice to loosen up my arms, and tighten up my playing vs. listen to for enjoyment


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 4, 2018)

MFB said:


> After having seen Archspire recently, it certainly feels technical for the sake of technical. More like what I'd practice to loosen up my arms, and tighten up my playing vs. listen to for enjoyment




This band is such a snooze fest to me, for those reasons.

I also am a stick in the mud and hate humor in music.

Soreption are good for sure but miss the other guitar player for no reason. 

My personal take is calling anything "tech" on purpose is missing the point of music, its more like a competition instead of saying anything with the music itself. 

Just my horribly out of date opinion and if you like the band I'm sorry if I don't share your opinion!


----------



## Descent (Oct 4, 2018)

Look up Hannes Grossman "The Radial Covenant"


----------



## will_shred (Oct 4, 2018)

Dyingsea said:


> I find tech death to be such a parody of itself with every band its ridiculous. Once you've heard one you've heard them all. There's a few however that stand out to me with a unique sound, Soreption, Irreversible Mechanism, and Inferi. Those are about the only three I can truly listen to without feeling like I've heard it before.



isn't that kind of what defines a genre though?


----------



## chopeth (Oct 5, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> Irreversible Mechanism went full Fallujah in their latest album, they sound very similar now.



That's what I came to say too, not saying the last album is bad, quite the opposite, but they are a blend of Fallujah and Rivers of Nihil

This genre might be a bit burned, even the kings Obscura are lost and the dream team Alkaloid prefered doing something different. Let's see what Beyond Creation puts out soon.


----------



## DLG (Oct 5, 2018)

DiezelMonster said:


> My personal take is calling anything "tech" on purpose is missing the point of music, its more like a competition instead of saying anything with the music itself.
> 
> Just my horribly out of date opinion and if you like the band I'm sorry if I don't share your opinion!



If you're older, then you'll remember why a tech band like Watchtower was interesting in the mid-late 80s, because they were trying to take their compositional and playing abilities to heights no one had taken them to before in metal. And it all sounded much more impressive in that context than it does now when bands are flat out recording "tech songs" at half speed, one note at a time or just reamping their guitar pro files. 

Tech death definitely has lost a lot of its appeal because most of the bands today sound super sterile and more like they are playing exercises rather than actual riffs/songs. 

I do enjoy a couple every now and then though.


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 5, 2018)

For me it's a fine line being too sterile and sounding like technical excercises, subjective and very hard to explain. If songs itself aren't memorable in any way, which includes good melodies and interesting enough song structure, then I'll pass.


----------



## MFB (Oct 5, 2018)

chopeth said:


> Let's see what Beyond Creation puts out soon.



To me, they're currently the most memorable tech death band out there, moreso than Obscura's last release. They're two for two for albums, and from what I've, _Algorythm _is going to keep it at three for three.



DLG said:


> If you're older, then you'll remember why a tech band like Watchtower was interesting in the mid-late 80s, because they were trying to take their compositional and playing abilities to heights no one had taken them to before in metal. And it all sounded much more impressive in that context than it does now when bands are flat out recording "tech songs" at half speed, one note at a time or just reamping their guitar pro files.
> 
> Tech death definitely has lost a lot of its appeal because most of the bands today sound super sterile and more like they are playing exercises rather than actual riffs/songs.
> 
> I do enjoy a couple every now and then though.



Watchtower is/was rad as hell, crazy that they're more "cult" status than common place given how talented each of the band members are. You'd figure that when they went to other projects afterwards, people might wonder where they came from and how they went unnoticed but it never happened.



Metropolis said:


> For me it's a fine line being too sterile and sounding like technical excercises, subjective and very hard to explain. If songs itself aren't memorable in any way, which includes good melodies and interesting enough song structure, then I'll pass.


----------



## Dyingsea (Oct 5, 2018)

will_shred said:


> isn't that kind of what defines a genre though?



In a way yes for general sound and exploration thereof. To me tech death is like they all copied the same exact piece of sheet music and occasionally just change the keys.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 5, 2018)

chopeth said:


> Let's see what Beyond Creation puts out soon.



I got my preorder yesterday, much to my surprise. And it's good. "Pants-tighteningly" good.  They found the perfect replacement for Forest too.


----------



## Vyn (Oct 5, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> For me it's a fine line being too sterile and sounding like technical excercises, subjective and very hard to explain. If songs itself aren't memorable in any way, which includes good melodies and interesting enough song structure, then I'll pass.



Was about to say that there's two types of Tech Death - both have monster players in them but one is technical for the sake of it while the other one is technical because the composition demands it. All the Necrophagist comments are bang on, stupid hard to play but all of the melodies and riffage are memorable.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 5, 2018)

gunshow86de said:


> I got my preorder yesterday, much to my surprise. And it's good. "Pants-tighteningly" good.



I've read comments from several fans who already have it and they're saying that it's a good album and some have even said it's AOTY for them, which is good to hear. The wait for the album to come out is freaking killing me!!! LOL.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Oct 5, 2018)

Already all mentioned, Inferi, Beyond Creation, Archspire, Obscura (although, the new album was a let down), Fallujah, Necrophgist, Hannes, Spawn Of Possession, Gorod, are awesome.

I also like Alterbeast's first album a lot. Vale of Pnath is pretty good. Virulent Depravity's album is a killer for sure. Inanimate Existence has good stuff, Virvum is good, Hour of Penance is pretty good (do they count?). Inferi's lead guitarist Malcolm has another band, A Loathing Requiem, and they're two albums are good. If you like Obscura's Cosmogenesis and Omnivium, check out Fractal Universe. They're Obscrua-y.


----------



## Tech Wrath (Oct 6, 2018)

The only bands that I'd say fit directly in tech-death that are decent I'd say are Spawn of Possession (at least most of incurso) and Necrophagist(Although there is the praise for the musical capability, yet just happen to being technical, lots of their solos and ideas are recycled ideas just executed well) Both these bands, even then, become boring to listen to if repeated.

Otherwise I say, the more progressive side of tech death that just happens to be tech-death is where more enjoyable stuff with replay value falls. Gorod is a great example of that. Even then however, if I want to experience musical ideas that just happen to be technical, I'd rather listen to classical music. It traverses much more musical ground. 

So I guess furthermore, the only "tech-death" I go back to is the stuff with replay value that is pushing things into weird territories you don't see much elsewhere. Whether you want to call it avante-garde/progressive or whatever, it often falls in tech-death. Gorguts, Artificial Brain, Portal, and the like.


----------



## cip 123 (Oct 8, 2018)

Godeater.


----------



## gunch (Oct 9, 2018)

Exivious's early demos are dope 

 

Also repping Sutrah


----------



## Ebony (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## DLG (Mar 19, 2019)

Tech Wrath said:


> Otherwise I say, the more progressive side of tech death that just happens to be tech-death is where more enjoyable stuff with replay value falls. Gorod is a great example of that. Even then however, if I want to experience musical ideas that just happen to be technical, I'd rather listen to classical music. It traverses much more musical ground.



Last year's Gorod and Augury albums are great examples of modern tech death where being technical isn't the prime focus and there's a great balance in both between techy riffs, great melodies and awesome atmosphere. 

I really like the twangy Mastodon-esque guitars that come and go on the new Gorod album especially.


----------



## gunch (Mar 19, 2019)

Any newer good shit out there? 

Been spinning Martyr TONS lately 

Blood Incantation’s Starspawn is a good as hell song but a couple years old 


A little bit of Gruesome too I cant wait until they make a while “human” album. 

The new Fallujah was such a let down man, fuck.


----------



## DLG (Mar 19, 2019)

damn, you really are out of the loop, Gruesome already made their Human album


----------



## Metropolis (Mar 19, 2019)

gunch said:


> Any newer good shit out there?
> 
> Been spinning Martyr TONS lately
> 
> ...



Teh modern widdly diddly woodlies


Not that diddly widdly, darker sounding stuff.


----------



## Metropolis (Mar 19, 2019)

Oh, and totally forgot. If new Fallujah was a disappointment, then listen to this.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 19, 2019)

Cognitive is pretty sick, but they're not super techy compared to some of the bands in here


----------



## gunch (Mar 19, 2019)

DLG said:


> damn, you really are out of the loop, Gruesome already made their Human album




Like 2 songs dude I need a whole album of that 

also

holy penus this is good


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 19, 2019)

This is and the Equipoise album posted earlier are my two favorite tech-death albums this year.



New Vale of Pnath coming out later this year too;


----------



## gunch (Mar 19, 2019)

I recognize some Animosity style riffing in Continuum in fact its like modern deeds and animosity had a baby


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 19, 2019)

vale of pnath is pretty sick. They give me necro/allegaeon/spawn of possesion vibes (very neoclassical).
Manticora is pretty much in that vein as well:


----------



## Metropolis (Mar 19, 2019)

New Allegaeon is coming.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 19, 2019)

the latest malevolent creation album is pretty good


----------



## gunch (Mar 19, 2019)

Irreversible Mechanism is goooooood


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 19, 2019)

this shit rippppps


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 19, 2019)

^
For tech, you pretty much can't go wrong with any recent release on Unique Leader or Artisan Era.


----------



## works0fheart (Mar 19, 2019)

Haven't been a fan at all of anything Unique Leader has put out in I don't even know how long. Artisan Era is pretty damned good though.


----------



## gunch (Mar 21, 2019)

newer stuff I have checked out so far: Irreversible Mechanism, Continuum and Virvum, all have been pretty good, slight edge given to I* M* for actually making me fuckin JAM


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 23, 2019)

just found out about Wretched. their cannibal album is tiight.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 24, 2019)

The first 2 Wretched albums, The Exodus of Autonomy and Beyond the Gate, are some of my most listened to albums. Easily several hundred full listens of both of them. The 3rd, Son of Perdition was eh and I didn't really like the 4th, Cannibal. They're working on a new one so hopefully I'll enjoy that one.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 24, 2019)

I love wretched... finally!


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 25, 2019)

Tech death today is just tech for the sake of being tech. It has become such a massively oversaturated genre today, and a vast majority of them are just cookie cutter tech bands. A lot of the substance, and the facets that are supposed to make it "death metal" are severely lacking these days with a lot of these bands. It's become extremely underwhelming, in my eyes. 

I have utmost respect for the musicianship that goes into it, don't get me wrong. I know some of the guys from Inferi personally, and my hat is off to their talents, for sure. I can't play 80% of that shit if I wanted to. But, I don't really want to either. It's just completely uninteresting these days. None of it can manage to keep me drawn in.

There are a few notable albums that have stuck to me over the years, though. Decapitated - Nihility is one prime example. THAT is some well done tech death, and it was way before the giant surge that we are experiencing today. It was more genuine. It had just the right amount of technical touches, and it was still DEATH metal.


----------



## KailM (Mar 25, 2019)

Vhyle said:


> Tech death today is just tech for the sake of being tech. It has become such a massively oversaturated genre today, and a vast majority of them are just cookie cutter tech bands. A lot of the substance, and the facets that are supposed to make it "death metal" are severely lacking these days with a lot of these bands. It's become extremely underwhelming, in my eyes.
> 
> I have utmost respect for the musicianship that goes into it, don't get me wrong. I know some of the guys from Inferi personally, and my hat is off to their talents, for sure. I can't play 80% of that shit if I wanted to. But, I don't really want to either. It's just completely uninteresting these days. None of it can manage to keep me drawn in.
> 
> *There are a few notable albums that have stuck to me over the years, though. Decapitated - Nihility is one prime example. THAT is some well done tech death, and it was way before the giant surge that we are experiencing today. It was more genuine. It had just the right amount of technical touches, and it was still DEATH metal*.



 I couldn't agree more with everything you said, especially the part I bolded. The older tech death bands weren't even aware that they were tech-death, they just played death metal only faster and more furiously. The riffs were still there, and they were brutal. 

With most of these newer bands, the riffs seem to only be there as a vehicle to deliver nonstop 300 bpm+ sweep-tapping. While that style of playing is technically impressive and certainly beyond my abilities, it just doesn't make me want to headbang like brutal riffs with a gnarly tone, and the occasional tasty lead. The rhythm riffs themselves on these modern tech-death albums are almost an afterthought, and are too clean to deliver the darkness and mood necessary to call it 'death' metal.

On a side note, I got to see Vogg play a lot of their material from Nihility and Winds of Creation, and I was right in front of the stage. Dude is an ANIMAL. Too bad they'll probably never play in the U.S. again...


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 25, 2019)

wah wah old people yell at clouds


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 25, 2019)

KailM said:


> I couldn't agree more with everything you said, especially the part I bolded. The older tech death bands weren't even aware that they were tech-death, they just played death metal only faster and more furiously. The riffs were still there, and they were brutal.
> 
> With most of these newer bands, the riffs seem to only be there as a vehicle to deliver nonstop 300 bpm+ sweep-tapping. While that style of playing is technically impressive and certainly beyond my abilities, it just doesn't make me want to headbang like brutal riffs with a gnarly tone, and the occasional tasty lead. The rhythm riffs themselves on these modern tech-death albums are almost an afterthought, and are too clean to deliver the darkness and mood necessary to call it 'death' metal.
> 
> On a side note, I got to see Vogg play a lot of their material from Nihility and Winds of Creation, and I was right in front of the stage. Dude is an ANIMAL. Too bad they'll probably never play in the U.S. again...



Yup - well said. 

And yeah Vogg is an animal. Absolute riff machine. With that said, I can't really get into post-Vitek (RIP) Decapitated as much, but their early albums are pure death metal gold.



KnightBrolaire said:


> wah wah old people yell at clouds



Such an eloquent, thought-provoking reply.


----------



## Vyn (Mar 25, 2019)

The amount of Tech Death bands that are just clones of The Faceless (Looking at you Zenith Passage) is actually a joke. It's like they haven't heard anything outside of the 31min of PD.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 25, 2019)

To be fair, that 31 minutes is incredible. The Zenith Passage is the only one thats a clone of The Faceless that I know, theres probably others but I don't pay attention to tech death much anymore, but the TZP albums are better than anything The Faceless has put out since PD which is unfortunate.


----------



## Vyn (Mar 25, 2019)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> To be fair, that 31 minutes is incredible. The Zenith Passage is the only one thats a clone of The Faceless that I know, theres probably others but I don't pay attention to tech death much anymore, but the TZP albums are better than anything The Faceless has put out since PD which is unfortunate.



Don't get me wrong, PD is amazing and if I had to list my personal to 10 albums of any genre it would be on it guaranteed. The comment was more intended along the lines of "Bands hear PD and think that's the only way to do Tech Death."


----------



## gunch (Mar 25, 2019)

To say something isn't good or sucks in a blanket statement is to do yourself a disservice.

Like, I sleep on 90% of slam and Disgorge-descended brutal DM but bands like Putridity or Defeated Sanity, I can spin their albums over and over again.

I'm really glad I checked out some of these newer Artisan Era and Unique Leader bands

If you might not like Inferi, Malcom Pugh's other project A Loathing Requiem is very interesting, riff compositionally.


----------



## KailM (Mar 25, 2019)

For what it's worth I really enjoyed Rivers of Nihil's _Where Owls Know My Name_, if you consider that tech-death. The guitar tone almost ruined it for me, but the riffs were decent and more importantly the atmosphere and songwriting was fantastic. The technicality was decent and tasteful, but not over the top. I also wouldn't really call it death metal because it didn't have the right vibe, but it was just plain good music.

In other words, if Rivers of Nihil is considered tech-death then I could get on board with it. I've honestly tried to listen to bands like Inferi and it just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 26, 2019)

Tech Death is like any niche subgenre of metal, you have to dig around to find the great stuff, whining that there's not more bands aping Decapitated isn't a valid argument. Yes, Decapitated is awesome, but there's still a bunch of bands that know how to dial back the ridiculous wankery in favor of writing good songs.
Stuff I'd recommend if you want relatively thoughtful and tasty compositions in your tech death : Slugdge, Black Crown Initiate, Psycroptic, Revocation,Alkaloid, Equipoise, Augury, Wretched, Irreversible Mechanism, Exocrine, Aethereus


----------



## gunch (Mar 26, 2019)

Also why hasn’t anyone ever told me Arsis’ first album totally rips???


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 26, 2019)

gunch said:


> Also why hasn’t anyone ever told me Arsis’ first album totally rips???


all of arsis rips


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 26, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Tech Death is like any niche subgenre of metal, you have to dig around to find the great stuff, whining that there's not more bands aping Decapitated isn't a valid argument. Yes, Decapitated is awesome, but there's still a bunch of bands that know how to dial back the ridiculous wankery in favor of writing good songs.
> Stuff I'd recommend if you want relatively thoughtful and tasty compositions in your tech death : Slugdge, Black Crown Initiate, Psycroptic, Revocation,Alkaloid, Equipoise, Augury, Wretched, Irreversible Mechanism, Exocrine, Aethereus



Yeah, like 80% of those bands you listed definitely fall under the "ridiculous wankery" category.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 26, 2019)

Vhyle said:


> Yeah, like 80% of those bands you listed definitely fall under the "ridiculous wankery" category.


Have you actually listened to most of those bands? They all understand how to pare back technicality at times in favor of the song. As far as I'm concerned a lot of the bands I mentioned fall more into that vein of technical, but not just for the sake of being technical, like Gorguts or Decapitated.


----------



## gunch (Mar 26, 2019)

Vhyle said:


> Yeah, like 80% of those bands you listed definitely fall under the "ridiculous wankery" category.



This is a very important question: How do you feel about Necrophagist? 

Sounds like this stuff just isn't for you, which, hey man that's cool!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 26, 2019)

tasty.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 27, 2019)

New ridiculous wankery....


----------



## squids (Mar 27, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Have you actually listened to most of those bands? They all understand how to pare back technicality at times in favor of the song. As far as I'm concerned a lot of the bands I mentioned fall more into that vein of technical, but not just for the sake of being technical, like Gorguts or Decapitated.



ive been listening to a lot of Revocation lately and i know its definitely more structured than a lot of more "tech" stuff but holy shit the composition is outstanding and its still incredibly technical. almost like a modern day reiterative of Death, so if you're a fun of chuck schuldiner you should be a fan of dave davidson


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 27, 2019)

squids said:


> ive been listening to a lot of Revocation lately and i know its definitely more structured than a lot of more "tech" stuff but holy shit the composition is outstanding and its still incredibly technical. almost like a modern day reiterative of Death, so if you're a fun of chuck schuldiner you should be a fan of dave davidson


their earlier albums (empire of the obscene and earlier) are much thrashier and the death influence is more obvious.


----------



## Fathand (Mar 29, 2019)

"Old man screams at clouds" opinion - modern tech death needs more Suffocation riffage and less everything else.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 8, 2019)

This album will be, as the youth say these days, l i t .


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 9, 2019)

I do not consider Decapitated to be full-on Tech Death, maybe its because I always found their songs easy to play. I do not know if they just fit my playing style but I learn them pretty quick. They follow patterns which are pretty basic but are more brutal than some other DM bands. Maybe this gives the impression that they should be classified as a tech death band. Some of Cryptopsy and Cattle Decapitation songs are much harder imo.

Practising "Seven" by Necrophagist right now and it has some funny patterns and tempo changes. There is still a general motive to the riffs and the solos are quite bad. Basically sweep-wankery and descending-ascending for the most part, there are some moments though in there.


----------



## KailM (Apr 9, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> This album will be, as the youth say these days, l i t .




I am surprisingly on board with this. 

Reminds me of recent Rivers of Nihil, but better/non-djent rhythm tone. A hint of older Fallujah as well.


----------



## anomynous (Apr 9, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> their earlier albums (empire of the obscene and earlier) are much thrashier and the death influence is more obvious.



Empire is their first album


----------



## gunch (Apr 9, 2019)

anomynous said:


> Empire is their first album



Probably meant Existence is Futile

But does Sanity's Aberration count?


----------



## Descendant (Apr 10, 2019)

Rings of Saturn's "Ultu Ulla" is pretty underrated in my opinion. It's their most digestible album.


----------



## MetalHex (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Crundles (Apr 13, 2019)

I've been slowly going through the 2018 releases, since there's a ton of them, and these are the lesser-known albums I left open in firefox to swap back to periodically:
*
Alkaloid - Liquid Anatomy* - Not exactly lesser-known but pretty much my absolute favourite. It's weird, because I wasn't too impressed with their first album (I only liked Cthulhu), but this thing is amazing. Also the production has quickly become my favourite tech-death production, lessening my enjoyment of a lot of other albums (Sorry Slugdge, your stuff is amazing, I promise!)


*Serocs - The Phobos/Deimos Suite*

*
Exocrine - Molten Giant*


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 17, 2019)

"Featuring members of Rivers of Nihil and former members of Alterbeast, Vale of Pnath, The User Lives"


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 17, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> "Featuring members of Rivers of Nihil and former members of Alterbeast, Vale of Pnath, The User Lives"




Artisan era NEVER disappoints (me at least). 

I’m really looking forward to the new inanimate existence record


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 30, 2019)

Blacktech?


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 30, 2019)

It don't matter... It all sounds practically the same anyways. The first 5 bands in this thread almost sound the same. I actually was laughing by the 5th band when the Archspire band started singing that ooga-booga stuff. One character, imo, all technical wankery with gurgling toilet and pterodactyl singers trying to sound "shocking". Over quantized drums, over processed and cloned sounding guitars to the point they sound fake. Eveythig is really harsh and too much treble. Practically no dynamics or emotion or feeling at all. All this stuff is old and done. It's like the end of the 80's where everyone sounds the same and is doing the same thing and acting and dressing like they were the first. Everyone's so serious it's a joke. I liked it when kick drums and floor toms actually had low end in them instead of sounding like like a paint bucket. Sorry to be overly negative, I'm just jaded and don't care anymore. Incredible musicians however. All of them. Very excellent ability. I guarantee 99% of them won't be doing this when their 70 and probably will be something else and laugh at themselves too. Eventhough the still have "the voices" I could dig on that Rhakshah though, It was more musical and enjoyable. More work it appears was done on teh songwriting aspect of it and it doesn't just sound puzzled together. I actually liked it. Alkaloid actually sounded more like a recorded and mixed band, and Serocs sounded like an actual band too instead of a computer that made a band. All this music proves what I've always know. That technically better musicians don't make better music.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Vyn (May 1, 2019)

Thought I'd leave this here because holy shit:


----------



## ThePIGI King (May 1, 2019)

Love tech-death and most bands in this thread, can't stand Rivers of Nihil if I'm trying to listen to tech. I've never understood why people label them that way. Is it their early stuff or what?


----------



## KailM (May 1, 2019)

ThePIGI King said:


> Love tech-death and most bands in this thread, can't stand Rivers of Nihil if I'm trying to listen to tech. I've never understood why people label them that way. Is it their early stuff or what?



Eh, what else would you call them? To me, they sound the same as all these other bands guitar-tone-wise, vocally, and from a percussion standpoint. They just have more atmosphere and softer bits in their writing. For me, this is what makes their music more memorable than most other bands in the genre, and what makes me keep listening to their latest album for the last year and a half. To be fair, their lead playing isn't as techy or fast as what most in the genre go for. However, it's more musical and less of an exercise in "tech for the sake of being tech." The solos actually mean something and are carefully woven into the rhythm riffs which, by the way, are not just filler and vehicles by which to deliver gargantuan slabs of mindless sweep-tapping. 

On the other side of the coin, I think "death" should be dropped from the genre-label tech-death. None of them are actual death metal, IMO, at least since the earlier days.


----------



## gunch (May 1, 2019)

I’d probably like rivers of nihil as much as old fallujah if they had a better rhythm tone


----------



## gunch (May 1, 2019)

The Rhodes piano and sax can stay though


----------



## MetalHex (May 1, 2019)

The sax is my least favorite instrument of them all. French horn metal ftw


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 1, 2019)

I demand clarinet tech death solos.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 1, 2019)

Origin is pretty sick tbh
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMvbGdUwIz-rsGDic4k8O75APE-u78d2Q


----------



## BlackSG91 (May 3, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> It don't matter... It all sounds practically the same anyways. The first 5 bands in this thread almost sound the same. I actually was laughing by the 5th band when the Archspire band started singing that ooga-booga stuff. One character, imo, all technical wankery with gurgling toilet and pterodactyl singers trying to sound "shocking". Over quantized drums, over processed and cloned sounding guitars to the point they sound fake. Eveythig is really harsh and too much treble. Practically no dynamics or emotion or feeling at all. All this stuff is old and done. It's like the end of the 80's where everyone sounds the same and is doing the same thing and acting and dressing like they were the first. Everyone's so serious it's a joke. I liked it when kick drums and floor toms actually had low end in them instead of sounding like like a paint bucket. Sorry to be overly negative, I'm just jaded and don't care anymore. Incredible musicians however. All of them. Very excellent ability. I guarantee 99% of them won't be doing this when their 70 and probably will be something else and laugh at themselves too. Eventhough the still have "the voices" I could dig on that Rhakshah though, It was more musical and enjoyable. More work it appears was done on teh songwriting aspect of it and it doesn't just sound puzzled together. I actually liked it. Alkaloid actually sounded more like a recorded and mixed band, and Serocs sounded like an actual band too instead of a computer that made a band. All this music proves what I've always know. That technically better musicians don't make better music.



And some of these technically better musicians don't even know how to tune to 432 Hz.


;>)/


----------



## oneblackened (May 3, 2019)

To me, tech death runs a fine line between "not being tech death" and "vehicle for sick sweeps, bro". Revocation, to me, has found that line and stuck on it firmly. Their music is hard as shit to play and they're interesting parts but it's never mindless wank for the sake of wank. 
Decapitated falls firmly on the "technically challenging, but not really tech death" side of things - and it could be argued that Soreption sorta fills the same role. There's just too much focus on caveman riffs (even with Soreption!) to really be what I would consider tech death, which is usually a good deal more melodic and reliant on single note riffs. On the other hand, you have bands like Archspire that seem to have one mode: 320bpm hyperspeed blasts and random sweep arpeggios. 
Regardless... More like Soreption please.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Metropolis (May 7, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


>




If The Black Dahlia Murder and Cattle Decapitation had a baby


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (May 7, 2019)

Pardon me if any of these were posted, if you haven’t listened to these two. Do so soon. You be happy.


----------



## Acrid (May 9, 2019)

New Warforged rips


----------



## DiezelMonster (May 9, 2019)

Not sure if these guys are Tech death or just straight up Death Metal, I really think that these guys play more with feel and adapt technique to work for them.
But it's great! 



Otherwise I've just been listening to Martyr NON STOP, I can't get enough of their three albums.


----------



## cip 123 (May 9, 2019)

These guys are coming up in my city -


----------



## Acrid (May 9, 2019)

New Inanimate Existance has dropped!


----------



## gunshow86de (May 20, 2019)

moar flub


----------



## MetalHex (May 22, 2019)

You want a band that I think is new and fresh and doesnt sound like all these other bands? Check out Parius. Theyre not your typical tech death


----------



## oneblackened (May 22, 2019)

DiezelMonster said:


> Not sure if these guys are Tech death or just straight up Death Metal, I really think that these guys play more with feel and adapt technique to work for them.
> But it's great!


Dude Vitriol is fuckin great. I'd say they're definitely tech death but their focus is on "death" rather than "tech"


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 23, 2019)

oneblackened said:


> Dude Vitriol is fuckin great. I'd say they're definitely tech death but their focus is on "death" rather than "tech"



Vitriol all damn day folks. Easily one of my favs in a long time, and top 5 ever. Kyle and Adam are monsters. Everything in that three piece is technical AF. It is more death metal, but even they can't pigeon hole themselves and just claim to be extreme metal because there is elements of a lot of genres in there. They float on the edge of sanity and losing control with those riffs and beats.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 23, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> It don't matter... It all sounds practically the same anyways. The first 5 bands in this thread almost sound the same. I actually was laughing by the 5th band when the Archspire band started singing that ooga-booga stuff. One character, imo, all technical wankery with gurgling toilet and pterodactyl singers trying to sound "shocking". Over quantized drums, over processed and cloned sounding guitars to the point they sound fake. Eveythig is really harsh and too much treble. Practically no dynamics or emotion or feeling at all. All this stuff is old and done. It's like the end of the 80's where everyone sounds the same and is doing the same thing and acting and dressing like they were the first. Everyone's so serious it's a joke. I liked it when kick drums and floor toms actually had low end in them instead of sounding like like a paint bucket. Sorry to be overly negative, I'm just jaded and don't care anymore. Incredible musicians however. All of them. Very excellent ability. I guarantee 99% of them won't be doing this when their 70 and probably will be something else and laugh at themselves too. Eventhough the still have "the voices" I could dig on that Rhakshah though, It was more musical and enjoyable. More work it appears was done on teh songwriting aspect of it and it doesn't just sound puzzled together. I actually liked it. Alkaloid actually sounded more like a recorded and mixed band, and Serocs sounded like an actual band too instead of a computer that made a band. All this music proves what I've always know. That technically better musicians don't make better music.



Well, who pooped in your cereal? Damn what a buzzkill to read. I fart in your general direction. I get your points, but geez it seems like someone drove over a puppy. I totally disagree with anyone's generalized sweeping approach "you listened to one, you heard them all." That's like politics on TV. No freaking way. I find anyone arguing like that about any genre is missing a lot of what metal really is. It's lost on them, as much as thinking sweep picking makes you a technically inclined band. But whatever, we have opinions and hate each other because of it. I for one am jaded against virtually every form of modern music outside of metal, and I hate almost everything on the radio and the music industry as a whole. As far as tech death, it's supposed to be over the top, nuts, erratic, etc. Weird is good, neo-classical is good, progressive is good, atonal is good, too many notes and triggered drums in a riff is good, etc. Or none of it is. Take your pick. I have found if I stick to any single genre too long I get bored with it, no matter how good or bad the bands are. 

I see a Phil Tougas band or two mentioned throughout. Dude is a freaking BEAST. Chthe'ilist, Zealotry, Serocs, etc. All really cool bands and very different. I think his tech death project is solid and I revisit them often:


Did nobody post Mithras or Sarpanitum? Really? Not really new wave but still pumping out amazing music. Shared members, and technical enough to float on the tech death fringe though it is more death metal than not. Lots of trem picking runs, fret board acrobatic riffs, and ripping solos in both bands. I have Blessed Be My Brothers as one of my all time favorite records. 


Gonna go on a limb: Gigan. Not new, and lots of noise, but there is some widely technical and atonal weirdness that borders tech death and gets weird like Gorguts. I've seen them love and it was a blast. I think it was with Cattle Decapitation. The Crowbar, Ybor City. Good times. You guys agree?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 23, 2019)

Oh! Forgot one. Another older band but hopefully will drop new material? Not even sure of their status. It's been 12 years. More on the brutal tech death side: Visceral Bleeding. It was from the Willowtip "could be on Neurotic Records" mid 2000s. Nasty stuff.





Ok one more. Defeated Sanity someone said? Love Death and the good clones like Gruesome and Cist?? Then if you haven't haven't heard Dharmata, enjoy!


----------



## Rosal76 (May 23, 2019)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I have found if I stick to any single genre too long I get bored with it, no matter how good or bad the bands are.



Huge + 1.

I freaking love tech/prog death metal and always will but I seriously need to take a break from it. I was planning on ordering the newest albums from Alkaloid, Hannes Grossman and Equipoise but the thought of getting the newest albums from Hate Eternal (Yeah, I know. I'm real late on that one!) and Monstrosity instead is creeping inside my brain. I know Hate Eternal and Monstrosity have a smidge of tech in their music but they are nothing like Alkaloid and the 2 other bands I named. Just the other day, I was listening to Malevolent creation's In cold blood album. Not technical in any sense of the word but really refreshing to hear. The fact that I'm also playing a lot of tech/prog death metal on guitar is probably also wearing me out on tech/prog death metal. Might have to play some AC/DC and Black Sabbath riffs to balance it out. LOL.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 23, 2019)

The new Hate Eternal is excellent, maybe their best overall. New Monstrosity is sick as all hell too. They sound so clinically perfect in execution it normally would bother me but damn, that's just a group of players who are tight. Same thing live. 

I drop back to Doom and OSDM quite a bit to break up the rotation. Hell, 90% of my Bandcamp list is just that. Haven't listened to tech death in a while, and really enjoyed the new Fallujah (still wish they had Alex singing or Monte Barnard, and we'll see what losing Brian does) despite it being all atmosphere. Then I jumped on Inanimate Existence newest record right as it came out, and love it. I enjoy stepping back, throwing on The Ruins of Beverast, Spectral Voice, Krypts, Inter Arma, Pallbearer, Scorched, Candlemass, fucking Hevy Devy, etc, and then stepping back into tech death. It's refreshing.


----------



## c7spheres (May 23, 2019)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Oh! Forgot one. Another older band but hopefully will drop new material? Not even sure of their status. It's been 12 years. More on the brutal tech death side: Visceral Bleeding. It was from the Willowtip "could be on Neurotic Records" mid 2000s. Nasty stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I'm pretty jaded by it. Drove Over a Puppy would make a a great song name. I just get pissed when I keep hearing that same sound. I think it may even just be the production of this stuff. Everything has this same sound nowadays, but when I see a live vid or hear the bands that jammed in the same building I did when I had a jam spot it doesn't bother me at all and I can dig some stuff. I liked the Defeated Sanity live show and the Sarpanitum song, I liked the breakdown around 2:45 a lot. First Fragment was these really good musicians but they had that sound to it. I bet they are really good live. I think it's because the production is making everything sound fake for the sake of making it clean and tight whereas I'd rather hear what the instruments actually sound like even at the expense of tighness or cleanness. The Viceral Bleeding was also like that. When I see the guy play it, it sounds like a real guitar. when I play the produced song the guitars sound thin and strange and the dynamics are gone. I think I just need to stick to more live stuff and "natural" type recordings cause I like this stuff when I hear it that way. I was in another forum talking about the new AxeFx units (not that these guys use them or anything) and I started noticing a similiar sound on everything I heard in the AxeFx. It's this strange fizzy or air being let out of a tire sound that never stops. I can't not hear it once I hear it. I figure eventually it will burn out those frequencys in my ears and then everything will sound good to me as long as it's loud.


----------



## Ebony (May 23, 2019)




----------



## gunshow86de (May 23, 2019)

Pretty good Necrophagist-worship;


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 23, 2019)

Ebony said:


>



neuraxis is fuckin awesome


----------



## ThePIGI King (May 23, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Pretty good Necrophagist-worship;



You seem to like a lot of good bands. This is one of the first ones in the thread that I had not heard of before and liked. Despite being a little too close to Necro, itll be good to mix into my usuals. Thanks bro


----------



## Sammy J (May 24, 2019)

Shout out to whoever put up Visceral Bleeding and the Dharmata side of the Defeated Sanity split. Would so love DS to keep pushing in that direction, despite how much I love their slammy jazzy stuff too. Perhaps we will get a new VB album, now that SoP is no longer in existence (which saddens me deeply).

As much as I love tech death, I'm finding myself a little jaded by the genre. More and more albums feel like lesser derivatives of great albums of the mid-2000's, which is probably fair given it was the peak of the genre. I guess I just miss the truly great bands of this style; the Necrophagist's, Spawn of Possession's, early Obscura and the like. What I'd give for another Necro or SoP release.

I know there are countless bands that try to imitate these guys, but they just come across as diet versions to me. It just ain't the same. 

One of the last few tech death releases that I really loved was Monarchy by Rivers of Nihil. Mainly because it had those pneumatic grooves that make Decapitated so good, but added some nice flourishes of prog to the mix. Not the obnoxious kind of prog either, something better.

Otherwise, Soreption's "Monument of the End" was pretty special too. Perhaps it's just my preference for more mechanical, syncopated tech death riffing and drumming though.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 24, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty jaded by it. Drove Over a Puppy would make a a great song name. I just get pissed when I keep hearing that same sound. I think it may even just be the production of this stuff. Everything has this same sound nowadays, but when I see a live vid or hear the bands that jammed in the same building I did when I had a jam spot it doesn't bother me at all and I can dig some stuff. I liked the Defeated Sanity live show and the Sarpanitum song, I liked the breakdown around 2:45 a lot. First Fragment was these really good musicians but they had that sound to it. I bet they are really good live. I think it's because the production is making everything sound fake for the sake of making it clean and tight whereas I'd rather hear what the instruments actually sound like even at the expense of tighness or cleanness. The Viceral Bleeding was also like that. When I see the guy play it, it sounds like a real guitar. when I play the produced song the guitars sound thin and strange and the dynamics are gone. I think I just need to stick to more live stuff and "natural" type recordings cause I like this stuff when I hear it that way. I was in another forum talking about the new AxeFx units (not that these guys use them or anything) and I started noticing a similiar sound on everything I heard in the AxeFx. It's this strange fizzy or air being let out of a tire sound that never stops. I can't not hear it once I hear it. I figure eventually it will burn out those frequencys in my ears and then everything will sound good to me as long as it's loud.



That I can agree with wholeheartedly. I definitely get bored quicker with sterile production and YES a lot of these bands sound better live. They lose so much soul on the record with overproduction. It's funny because early on as a young metal-head I went through a phase of loving high production, especially in tech death. I never gave my ear to much else, except LoG's New American Gospel. I should have paid attention to how much I loved that raw sound. By the time their next record came out I was disappointed with the clean production, and I realized even in tech death I preferred live and rawer sounds over super tight clarity. Decrepit Birth annoyed me getting so clean (though the latest outing is much better). I mentioned my Bandcamp catalogue; there is a shit load of demos and EPs that are mostly ODSM, brutal death metal, doom, and death doom. Why, besides I dig the stuff? The tones and drums. I'll take Tomb Mold any day over squeaky clean hi-fi produced records. Besides, Tomb Mold is freaking awesome. My favorite produced record in the last several years by far and away is Dead Congregation's Promulgation of the Fall. I'd love to hear some of the tech crowd embrace more lively, in person production, go back to freaking tube amps (except on tour, I appreciate the portability of a Kemper Toaster), and make it sound like they rip riffs and drum fills in a garage until the neighbors call the cops. The actual notes and melodies in these newer bands don't all sound the same, outside of some outright clones. But from a production standpoint and from recording values, I do agree with you. I'm at the point where shit only sounds good if it's loud anyways.

A guitar riff on a record should remind me of what it feels like to stand in front of my amp with an axe, bashing and shredding away.


----------



## gunch (May 24, 2019)

fwiw I think since going back to the bare basics of the favorites in my collection (Death's Human, Hate Eternal's Conquering the Throne, Defeated Sanity, Immolation's first 2, Gorguts' first 2 and Suffocation's First 3 and EP) they're so strong compositionally nothing else really comes close. And to my knowledge the only band going after that perfected mid 90's sound (With the exception of DS of course) is Skeletal Remains

Find a good fan remaster of Breeding the Spawn and it will blow your fucking mind 

The last spider-hand breakdown in Epitaph of the Credulous


----------



## gunch (May 24, 2019)

Also Dead Congregation GOOOD


----------



## drmosh (May 24, 2019)

just wanted to point out that this is a superb thread! thanks guys for all the metal!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 3, 2019)

gunch said:


> fwiw I think since going back to the bare basics of the favorites in my collection (Death's Human, Hate Eternal's Conquering the Throne, Defeated Sanity, Immolation's first 2, Gorguts' first 2 and Suffocation's First 3 and EP) they're so strong compositionally nothing else really comes close. And to my knowledge the only band going after that perfected mid 90's sound (With the exception of DS of course) is Skeletal Remains
> 
> Find a good fan remaster of Breeding the Spawn and it will blow your fucking mind
> 
> The last spider-hand breakdown in Epitaph of the Credulous



Skeletal Remains is solid stuff!


----------



## gunch (Jun 3, 2019)

Apparently this was proto-krallice


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 27, 2019)

One of the better tech releases this year;
https://human4.bandcamp.com/album/alizarin-refraction


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 5, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> One of the better tech releases this year;
> https://human4.bandcamp.com/album/alizarin-refraction



I didn't make it too far into this one... before I downloaded it. Excellent recommendation!


----------



## gunch (Aug 5, 2019)

I should listen to Astomatous more  I hear the tiniest bit of Lykathea and I'm like

MMMmmmmm grooood


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Aug 5, 2019)

holy moly this thread has a lot of incorrect opinions


----------



## gunch (Aug 5, 2019)

GenghisCoyne said:


> holy moly this thread has a lot of incorrect opinions


Are my opinions correct


----------



## Necropitated (Aug 5, 2019)

gunch said:


> fwiw I think since going back to the bare basics of the favorites in my collection (Death's Human, Hate Eternal's Conquering the Throne, Defeated Sanity, Immolation's first 2, Gorguts' first 2 and Suffocation's First 3 and EP) they're so strong compositionally nothing else really comes close. And to my knowledge the only band going after that perfected mid 90's sound *(With the exception of DS of course)* is Skeletal Remains
> 
> Find a good fan remaster of Breeding the Spawn and it will blow your fucking mind
> 
> The last spider-hand breakdown in Epitaph of the Credulous



That opinion is definitely correct. Defeated Sanity love their 90's sound. You can't believe how hard it was for me to dial in a tone that gnarly. That's also Lille's number one complaint about the people that are trying out for them. Even if their playing is top notch, most of the times, they don't have the 90's tone. And Lille hates that modern mid metal sound hahaha


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 5, 2019)

gunch said:


> And to my knowledge the only band going after that perfected mid 90's sound (With the exception of DS of course) is Skeletal Remains


...You're kidding, right? Please tell me you're kidding. The number of paint-by-numbers "old school" death metal bands formed by punk kids who realized their scene is dying and they need somewhere else to play has become absolutely enormous. And, even ignoring the trendy crap that's all doing its best to sound exactly like Rottrevore, there's more legit underground death metal entries these days than in any time since the early '90s. I mean, really, you're into the '90s classics but you've somehow never heard Imprecation, Cruciamentum, Morgengrau, Unaussprelichen Kulten, Disma, Blaspherian, Praise the Flame, Heresiarch, Maveth, Corpsesessed, Condemner (no, I'm not above blatant self-promotion), Blood Urn, Ectovoid, Hegemony, Excoriate, Venenum (or at least their first EP, they went in a very different direction on their full length), Trenchant, Hexagon, Necromaniac, Question, etc.? How is that even possible?


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 5, 2019)

^
To be fair, Skeletal Remains in 2019 is "bigger" than every band on your list. 

I'm not an expert, but I do listen to tons of new death metal (work from home = stream all day). And, from your list, I only know Cruciamentum, Disma (for the unfortunate reason), Heresiarch (which is black/war-metal, ie far from tech death), Corpsesessed and Venenum.


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 5, 2019)

He mentioned Dead Congregation, who are about as far from tech-death as Heresiarch, so I took him saying "90s sound" to mean the larger oveure of 90s death metal, not specifically tech-death (which at that point would basically mean Martyr, Atheist, _maybe_ Immolation, and nothing else).

I also don't personally hear any black metal influences in Heresiarch prior to Death Ordinance. The older stuff is more like Angelcorpse filtered through Disembowelment.


----------



## gunch (Aug 6, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> He mentioned Dead Congregation, who are about as far from tech-death as Heresiarch, so I took him saying "90s sound" to mean the larger oveure of 90s death metal, not specifically tech-death (which at that point would basically mean Martyr, Atheist, _maybe_ Immolation, and nothing else).
> 
> I also don't personally hear any black metal influences in Heresiarch prior to Death Ordinance. The older stuff is more like Angelcorpse filtered through Disembowelment.



I wasn’t putting Dead Congregation in that context at all I was just surprised that they were that good and commented so in an unrelated post

I was more talking about the mid 90s, post 1991 I guess, where dudes like gorguts, monstrosity, cryptopsy, death and suffocation made their apex albums (Chuck really wanted to make less and less deathy straight brutal music, post Human though) Bands were pushing their musicianship to the limit while trying to make strong compositions within the aesthetic parameters of death metal as they knew it at the time. Well then, you know, they started adding layers of abstraction (Obscura, the album not the band). That’s not to say the decade didn’t end strong with albums like Conquering the Throne and Hopeless Hopes

The only thing I was trying to get at is Erosion of Sanity, Millenium and Pierced from Within are the greatest of all time, honorable mention to Psalms of the Moribund 

And sure there is an absurd number of OSDM revival bands like you said but very few make me feel anything like the above mentioned.


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 6, 2019)

I'd personally consider the apex Monstrosity and Death albums to be the first album in both cases, but if you're looking for stuff in that Erosion of Sanity/Millenium/ vein, check out:
Atroce: 
Atonement: https://atonementdm.bandcamp.com/
Blood Urn: 
Ectovoid: https://ectovoid.bandcamp.com/album/dark-abstraction
Images of Violence: https://imagesofviolence.bandcamp.com/
Khthoniik Cerviiks: 
Nox/Centvurian (same band, changed names back and forth a few times): 
Perdition Temple (a bit of a stretch maybe, but both traditional, heavy as all fuck, and insanely technical): 
and an older one that's frequently missed, Masochism:
https://www.reverbnation.com/masochism

(I'm assuming you know about Acerbus, Pessimist, Timeghoul, Death of Millions, Drawn and Quartered, Deeds of Flesh on "Inbreeding the Anthropophagi" through "Crown of Souls" and Goreaphobia's 90s demos/EPs, but if not, be sure to check those out too).


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 12, 2019)

Another discovery in that "old-school tech death" style, just heard these guys live last night:
https://baptizedbyfire1.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Acrid (Aug 18, 2019)

New Arkaik!!


----------



## ThePIGI King (Aug 18, 2019)

These guys are pretty sweet.


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 19, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> One of the better tech releases this year;
> https://human4.bandcamp.com/album/alizarin-refraction



Impressive, Very nice. Now let’s see Paul Allen’s tech death


----------

